# ddr2 1066, fsb:ram ratio, what do i need?



## chopficaro (Apr 26, 2008)

so im getting 1066 ram because i am anal and i need suff FAST. im also getting a p35 board because ive heard that all other boards have all sorts of issues. i see most of the p35 board's fsbs run at some of these speeds: 1066, 1333, 1600. the faster my fsb the faster i see them thumbnails pop up right? so it doesnt make any sense to slow my fsb down to 1066 right? i also heard that nvidia boards are better at using awkward fsb:memory speed ratios than p35s, is this true? i also heard that OCing a p35 fsb all the way up to 2133 is unheard of and not even possible, is this true? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

To answer your questions: yes, yes, not sure but I doubt it, yes but maybe possible with liquid nitrogen.


----------

